# Ballast on Raised Track?



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it proper to apply ballast on raised track. (See a pic of my layout attached). Seems like a lot of work if necessary, and a messy job trying to make the ballast stick, if in fact it is the proper way.

Please someone tell me it is not necessary or standard practice. This will save me a bundle of time and frustration.

Thanks.

Ted


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know about others, but I sure wouldn't try to put ballast on the raised track!


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

That is kinda what I was thinking, and hoping. Especially since I am using E-Z track. Will see if anyone else replies. But I really like your response best. LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine will be the easiest, that's for sure.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't use easy track, but I have some HO stuff that I use for testing - it seems to me it already kinda "looks" ballasted so why bother?


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

My exact thoughts. Thanks everyone for your input. My job will certainly be a lot easier now.

Ted


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

EZ track is "balasted" but you can use the balast stones over the preformed balast. Now if you were looking to go realistic here those raised sections of track would have ground under them and if that is the case then yes you can balast it. If you are modeling elevated track then I would use something that does not have roadbed attached and build some framework under it all. (kinda like the raised transit lines in Chicago). Just my $.02

Massey


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*EZ track*

I was going to ask that question because I also have 2 complete layouts with that type of track. Along way to go but its shaping up!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Naturally the raised track wouldn't have any ballast on it. However the track that's on the ground could have ballast if you brought your ground cover up to the edge of the base of the track. That would look nice I think if you wanted to bother with it which I think you don't. Hey It's your railroad so you can run it anyway you want. Right? Pete
Incidentaly your track looks super. Very nice and smooth looking. I like that a lot.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

Have made the decision to not ballast the elevated EZ Track. Making a roadway base would be a lot of work, considering what I have already done. I think it will look just fine. And the mess of ballasting up in the air, wow what a mess that would be. Ballast everywhere. Attached are some pics of what I have done. Boy, ballasting takes some time. I am using a new ballasting material consisting of crushed rubber. That I am using on the outside, but it is too coarse for between the rails, so I am using Woodland Scenic ballast for that area. Let me know if what you see looks acceptable for the "new guy on the block".

Still a lot to do and sometimes not the easiest to get to. But I will get there.

Oh, I have to apply the Scenic Cement to a a lot of what I have done. Do I understand that it is best to spray everything with a water/soap or water/alcohol solution before applying the scenic cement? Or can I simply just go straight to the spray cement

Love this forum and the good conversation.

Ted


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ted,

Your ballasted sections look very nice, as does the landscaped hill in the background. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks TJ. I feel pretty good about my first layout. But actually I did recruit some help from my wife for some of the small stuff and colors. Kind of a joint effort I guess.

Ted


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

The track looks fine. I really like that mountain against the wall. And those buildings. Good job.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Ted,
As a total newbie myself, I appreciate you great work! The layout looks great and I love the mountains.
Good job :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Tj your landscaping looks great. The ballast is nice and smooth and looks well maintained like a proper railroad. I too like your hills and mountains against the wall. Looks very natural. As for pinning down the ground cover ,yes,do use the water/alcohol and use it liberally. SOAK the entire area you want to work then spray the glue/water on also very liberally. It will look mushy at first and like there's way too much on there but it all disapears after it dries and you won't be able to tell that all that water and glue is even there. If you don't soak it throughly the ground cover and ballast will get moved everytime something hits it. I had that happen to me on the Bonita Grand Central with the first area I tried to cover. What a mess. But I learned after that to really SOAK the cover and ballast with the water/alcohol and glue/water.
I need to find a link to a video I saw once about this very thing. I'll find it and post it here. Pete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3whKYHfQGQ
This is by Big AL Mayo and somepeople don't like his attitude much but the guy does some nice model railroading and in this video he shows what will happen if you don't use the water /alcohol mix first. Good information for all model railroaders. Pete


----------



## silverado (Aug 7, 2010)

There are several videos on You-tube for ballasting EZ-Track...


----------

